# Teaching English how much can you earn ?



## frankie71 (Sep 6, 2010)

My family have just relocated to mallorca,
The question i would like to ask is how much can you realisticly earn per hour teaching english.
Ideally we would like to earn around 20 euro's per hour.
Is this possible.
Regards
Frank


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

frankie71 said:


> My family have just relocated to mallorca,
> The question i would like to ask is how much can you realisticly earn per hour teaching english.
> Ideally we would like to earn around 20 euro's per hour.
> Is this possible.
> ...


If you look at the top of the forum you will see a Teaching English in Spain sticky if you need more info. Are you talking about teaching English privately or for a company? I would imagine it might be possible if you are teaching business English in companies (in Palma perhaps), depending where you are and if you are autonomo and invoice them. It also depends on the local area and what the going rate is. Privately, round here, most teachers charge about 10-12 euros per hour. Academies may pay a little more (depending) and I think in Malaga they usually pay about 15e per hour.
I have no idea about Mallorca specifically though, you would have to investigate locally.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Having just come back from two weeks travelling all over Mallorca I'd have thought that teaching German would be more use than English


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to pay my Spanish teacher 10€ an hour. That was for my daughter and myself. I wouldnt have paid more and 20€ an hour sound extortionate to me, unless you're teaching a group, but I dont know about Mallorca. You may be able to command more there??? Take a look at some local adverts or in newspapers and see what others are charging

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

frankie71 said:


> My family have just relocated to mallorca,
> The question i would like to ask is how much can you realisticly earn per hour teaching english.
> Ideally we would like to earn around 20 euro's per hour.
> Is this possible.
> ...


20 euros an hour is unrealistic - although you might get that for corporate teaching

you'd be highly unlikely to get that if working in an academy or privately

in my area it's 10-12 euros an hour, unless as jojo said you were teaching groups & charging by the person - the academy I used to work for paid the teachers 10 euros no matter how big the group

it's also worth pointing out that many studies have suggested that more than 20 hours 'contact time' a week can be bad for a teacher's health - I know I get tired if I do more than 15 - once you add in planning & perhaps marking the actual working hours go up rather a lot


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> 20 euros an hour is unrealistic - although you might get that for corporate teaching
> 
> you'd be highly unlikely to get that if working in an academy or privately
> 
> ...


How many hours per week do you teach? and what kind of teaching do you do? Group/1-1/private etc?

Davey xx


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> If you look at the top of the forum you will see a Teaching English in Spain sticky if you need more info. Are you talking about teaching English privately or for a company? I would imagine it might be possible if you are teaching business English in companies (in Palma perhaps), depending where you are and if you are autonomo and invoice them. It also depends on the local area and what the going rate is. Privately, round here, most teachers charge about 10-12 euros per hour. Academies may pay a little more (depending) and I think in Malaga they usually pay about 15e per hour.
> I have no idea about Mallorca specifically though, you would have to investigate locally.
> Hope this helps.


Do you have the names of any of the academies in Malaga off the top of your head? Or can you recommend any? I'd be nice to do a little research into it 

Davey xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Daveh said:


> Do you have the names of any of the academies in Malaga off the top of your head? Or can you recommend any? I'd be nice to do a little research into it
> 
> Davey xx


Just Google academia de ingles Malaga/ academia de idiomas Malaga. They'll turn up! Don't forget there's Malaga city and Malaga province. Also look at the job links in the sticky to see possible jobs and salaries.


----------



## Dave- (Sep 30, 2010)

I just wanted to say that 20 euros an hour is realistic. I teach private classes (mainly 1-to-1) in students homes. If you are charging less than 15 euros per hour you are not taking the preparation or travel into account.
I live in Andalucia, not exactly the richest part of Spain, but if you are good enough then 20 euros is a reasonable amount to ask for.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Dave- said:


> I just wanted to say that 20 euros an hour is realistic. I teach private classes (mainly 1-to-1) in students homes. If you are charging less than 15 euros per hour you are not taking the preparation or travel into account.
> I live in Andalucia, not exactly the richest part of Spain, *but if you are good enough *then 20 euros is a reasonable amount to ask for.


Fair point, I agree, I spent 6 years as a partner in an adult education business and there is a whole world of difference between a teacher and a good one. I would happily have paid 20 for a 1st class teacher of Spanish. Before I came out I paid a private spanish tutor in the UK £15 per hour - after 2 months I learnt nada... I moved on to another one who charged £35 per hour for me and my partner but we learned so much from him.

I guess it depends on what experience and/or qualifications the OP has and what track record and of course how well you market and sell yourself!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I teach maths, English and science privately and at a school. Privately I charge €20 per hour and have to turn prospective students away as I am too busy. For each lesson there is preparation plus homework marking (when given) and then car costs etc, so I think that is a fair price and it doesn't seem to put many people off. At the school I get less but have less prep to do as much is already done.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Dave- said:


> I just wanted to say that 20 euros an hour is realistic. I teach private classes (mainly 1-to-1) in students homes. If you are charging less than 15 euros per hour you are not taking the preparation or travel into account.
> I live in Andalucia, not exactly the richest part of Spain, but if you are good enough then 20 euros is a reasonable amount to ask for.


I'd agree, but remember that location is important. If you're in Madrid it's fairly commonplace to charge 25 - 35 euros per hour for private and business classes (if you don't believe me just take a look at the MadridTeacher site). If you're in rural areas in Cantabria or Andalucia then it's likely to be a lot, lot less.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

webmarcos said:


> I'd agree, but remember that location is important. If you're in Madrid it's fairly commonplace to charge 25 - 35 euros per hour for private and business classes (if you don't believe me just take a look at the MadridTeacher site). If you're in rural areas in Cantabria or Andalucia then it's likely to be a lot, lot less.


I completely disagree. There aren't many natives in my area and we're paid very, very well.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> I completely disagree. There aren't many natives in my area and we're paid very, very well.


Good to hear that, but my point (that it varies according to area) stands - although maybe I shouldn't have lumped Cantabria in there... But all the indications are that the pay levels for private teachers will be lower in Andalucia and particularly on the coast. Whether that is down to supply and demand, or the depressed local economy is another debate.

Edit: It does seem to conflict with another post you made though!



> My husband has three undergraduate degrees.
> He's a substitute teacher and suffering from the cuts in education.
> 
> Know what's saving our butts?
> The fact he's a musician. I didn't think I'd say this, but thank goodness I married an artist!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Marcos, my husband is Spanish and working in the public system. That fact has nothing to do with my ability to get English teaching work.


----------

